# Amano shrimps going crazy!!



## jay (6 Aug 2008)

Well you read the title.

Anyone else notice them zipping around the tank at certain times of the day?


----------



## spaldingaquatics (6 Aug 2008)

Mine zip around all day then hang upside down on the dwarf ricca, they're in with cherry who do the same thing


----------



## Dan Crawford (7 Aug 2008)

The only time that mine "zip" as opposed to just normal swimming is when the Co2 gets real high, like when i've turned it up LOL i had them jumping out the first time i did it! Nowadays i just increase it slowly


----------



## Mark Evans (7 Aug 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> The only time that mine "zip" as opposed to just normal swimming is when the Co2 gets real high



yeh ive noticed the same thing. ive had one clear the tank and onto the floor. 

mark


----------



## JamesM (7 Aug 2008)

You could have a female ready to molt and mate. They should calm down in a day or two. If not, it could be an ammonia spike...


----------



## Wolfenrook (7 Aug 2008)

Zippy amanos in my experience means either a female has released pheromones into the water ready to breed, or as per what Dan said your CO2 levels are too high (even more chance of this if they are surfing in your filter outflow).

Ade


----------



## PM (7 Aug 2008)

Wolfenrook said:
			
		

> Zippy amanos in my experience means either a female has released pheromones into the water ready to breed, or as per what Dan said your CO2 levels are too high (even more chance of this if they are surfing in your filter outflow).
> 
> Ade



tru dat.


----------



## Mark Evans (8 Aug 2008)

some are carrying eggs. dont know if thats relavent


----------



## jay (9 Aug 2008)

Some of mine are carrying eggs.
No chance of ammonia spike.
Mayyyyybeeee a little high co2. its usually just before the main lighting goes off and only 1T5 is on. But surely they would carry on going nuts after lights out as co2 gets even greater?
Mine calm down after a while.

Think it could be randyness from pheromones.


----------

